# Not exactly model engineering.... but I've been busy



## Cedge (Nov 4, 2010)

After dealing with all the recent health issues and getting most things under control, I just couldn't seem to get my head back into the Tandem Compound project. I finally decided to set it aside for a while, at least until I can backtrack and pick up on where things were going when I left off. The whole episode kind of left me in burn out mode and in need of a break from making chips. That didn't mean I was going to sit idle.

I trekked down to south Georgia, a few weeks ago and brought home a project of a whole different sort. I owned one of these 20 odd years ago and in a moment of frustration, sold it and regretted doing so, ever since. For the uninitiated, this is what is known as a VW "Rail Buggy" or "Sand Rail". When properly equipped, titled and licensed it is a perfectly street legal vehicle in the state where I live. I'd been watching for one in recent days and finally fund the old school frame design I'd always wanted, about 300 miles away. Here is how it looked when I dragged it home behind my trusty Expedition.






















It had been through quite a number of owners and needed more than a little tender loving care, not to mention quite a bit of attention from a BFH, but it was what I needed to begin the new project. Every owner seemed to have added something ugly to it, with the last owner getting a a whole lot wild with his paint gun. I spent the first week simply removing things and getting the frame stripped back enough to get a fresh start. What I soon found was that the original builder took care to get almost everything right, giving me a good base to work from. 

I sold the engine shown above to another buggy owner, mostly because I don't trust an unknown builder nor an engine that I know nothing of its specifications. I've seen too many badly built VW engines give up the ghost at the most inopportune moments. The first order of business was to buy another engine, from my preferred builder.  It probably didn't hurt that the cylinders are slightly oversized from stock, with a long duration cam and racing heads, but I'm not admitting it....(grin). The fact that it was on his personal play vehicle only made me even more comfortable with it.

New this and new that, a bit of aluminum diamond plate, coil over shocks, a complete rewire, rear disc brakes and a whole lot of fitting things to my preference ensued. I finally got the new wheels and tires on it today and decided to shoot a few more photos. 



























It's almost "finished", lacking only the dual carbs that are currently enroute from California. The grandkids are thrilled with the new toy and the teenagers who visit next door now mention me as being "the cool old guy with the wild new ride. It's getting damned expensive to be as eccentric as my grandchildren think I am, especially since the seem to keep raising the bar. The neat thing is that "Her Indoors" thinks the new ride is cool and has yet to complain about the money I've spent. I think I'll keep her too....LOL

4 weeks of head scratching fun and bloody knuckles can do a lot to reset one's attitude....... and I even got to use my machine tools a number of times, making this thread on topic....(grin)


Steve


----------



## ksouers (Nov 4, 2010)

That buggy looks in great shape, Steve.

Me thinks it needs a new motivator, though. For some reason a 30% scale Liberty V12 comes to mind...  :


----------



## Maryak (Nov 5, 2010)

Very Nice change of pace Steve. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## o.h.cam (Nov 16, 2010)

Sharp short steve.That ought'a do wonders to clear the head and get the juices flowing.
Cam


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 16, 2010)

Very cool machine Steve. When I lived in Michigan in the 70's, these were often seen on the sand dunes of eastern lake Michigan. Enjoy your new ride and I'm glad to see you're back in the shop.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 16, 2010)

That is too cool Steve. Where you gonna keep it now when your not riding in it or taking pics of it...or should I ask what gets booted from the garage to make room for the new toy :big:. 

Bill


----------



## Deanofid (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks great, Steve. I was a genuine VW nut a good part of my life, and built a few fun things myself.
You used to be able to buy a brand new Chenoweth frame for a few hundred bucks, and that's when
the fun started. This one will probably get a lot of use, especially if you can drive it on the street!


----------



## Cedge (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. I just got the dual carbs running right this morning, but it's rained all day so I've only got to rev it up while sitting still. As you can imagine, I'm antsy to give it a spin to see how they do under road conditions. They should be a real nice addition. 

O H CAM...
It's been a rather enjoyable change of pace. I once swore I'd never turn another wrench, but I'll have to amend that after this project. I rediscovered it can be fun..... when you don't have to do it...(grin)

Bill
Believe it or not, it's sitting in the garage as I type this....LOL. It's a tight fit, but it's out of the weather and away from curious eyes. I've got some rearranging to do, if it stays here all winter, but I also have the option to store it in the same building where I've parked the Jeep. Only problem there will be the 20 minute drive to go and play with it.

Dean....
I remember when the prices were much cheaper too. I bought my first rail as a rolling frame for $800.00 and it was a show ready ride, complete with fiberglass body panels. All I had to do was save up the $500.00 for an engine build. You can't find anything but junk at those prices today. I've over spent my budget a wee bit, but this is probably my last one and.... well......I want it to be like I want it....LOL 


Steve


----------



## Maryak (Nov 17, 2010)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> I've over spent my budget a wee bit, but this is probably my last one and.... well......I want it to be like I want it....LOL
> Steve



If you can't spoil yourself a little at this end of your life, time to buy a shovel or a kiln. Great going Steve. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Lakc (Nov 20, 2010)

That looks slick! I agree with you, the diamond plate headrest had to go. ;D


----------

